# WaBoom's KaBoom



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Didn't go turkey hunting this morning due to the rain and babysitting my Grandson. Him and I went for a walk down to the mailbox together and I didn't realize that I had said "Oh Boy" when I saw the box but my Grandson caught it. He made me open it right there  It's kinda hard to explain to a 5 year old anything about cigars but if he ask...I'll answer the best I can....
Anyway......MR. @WABOOM... Thank You So Very Much! What a great selection! We have rain due all week and I only allow myself one cigar a day. I have found out that if I have time, a cigar after morning chores is Wonderful. This Virginia Breakfast smoke has a life expectancy of less than a week...... 
I have said this before and I will say it again... All You Guys are a wonderful bunch of folks!!! I am feeling kinda good this morning so I will even include you Dino in that group of folks...

Thanks Again WaBoom....You Da Man....


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice hit @WABOOM


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit @WABOOM..

I'll take that compliment Dave..

I hope you don't mind but I videoed you and you buddies when you brought that package back home..hope your grandson didn't see this "happy dance"





Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Excellent smokes in that care package! Oliva MB3 (92 rated) and Oliva V (93 rated) are wonderful smokes. If I only knew then what I know now, I woulda treated the Oliva Vs and MB3s I had starting out with a bit more care. SMH! Live and learn, right. Anyway, glad to see you taking cover once again. Congrats, what a Great hit! Awesome @WABOOM.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

If anybody is curious....I'm the one in the brown hat.....


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Nicely done, @WABOOM


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Good on you @WABOOM


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

And the killer strikes keep coming! Way to be @WABOOM!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

BOOM what a hit


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

@WABOOM is bringing the pain!


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Nice hit !
@Ranger0282 are you hunting turkey with shotgun or a bow ? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

870 Remington with a pistol grip and adjustable stock with a Black Diamond choke.........................................Yes, shotgun..


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Very classy @ WABOOM


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

@WABOOM is slinging those bombs around ! Nice hit


----------

